# New Wheels Sneak peak



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry for bad photo I will get more this weekend. I put on custom Matte Black TE37's 19X10.5 +12 on some Michelin P2 Sport Limiteds on the R34 yesterday. it was worth the 4 month wait to get the wheels.


----------



## cranky gtr (Sep 21, 2007)

nice i always like black wheels


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

defo more pictures, want to see how they sit on the r34 especially with 10.5 with +12 offset !!, was thinking about these measurements for my 34.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks amzing really shows off those 6 pots. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

How much are those brakes and where can I get them from??


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's a quick shot of the lip. It's pouring rain today here so hopefully tomorrow full car pics.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Very sweet wheels indeed. 

The Time Attack series of wheels are very nice indeed.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, These are not time attacks. No stripe. I ordered the wheels from Rays in matte black and i scored the caps from them also. I think the caps are from the time attacks though. Thanks for compliments everyone. I will get pics when the damn rain stops.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Wheels look sick Jay. The car is going to look hard! someone needs to shot the car for a mag if they haven't already!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

haha thats SP Engineering for you! Looks good Jay


----------



## A'PEXi (May 21, 2005)

full car pics


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Some more bad shots.
Rear








Car sitting garaged on a battery trickler LOL!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

JBWANGAN how close is the rubber on the rear wheels to the inner lip, reason being, to line up my 4pot AMG calipers the rear two peice disc had to come out 15mm. Want to put 10.5 but not sure!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*nice rims!*

hi! do you have a full car view? coz im gonna start with my tamiya z tune soon...want pics samples for reference. thanks man! =)


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

nozza1 said:


> JBWANGAN how close is the rubber on the rear wheels to the inner lip, reason being, to line up my 4pot AMG calipers the rear two peice disc had to come out 15mm. Want to put 10.5 but not sure!!:thumbsup:


I'm sorry, I don't quite understand what you mean? You wanna know if your brake is gonna clear a 10.5 rim? It shouls. 19X10.5 +12 is my size and they clear my brakes with no problems.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

No, got no problems with the brakes, its the width of the wheel up against the inner lip of the rear arches.

I originaly had 19" 9.5 which is what is recomended on the r34gtr.

Want to go 10.5 but was told l may have to roll the arches (l like my cars lowered, not pimp my ride low!) 

So going up from 9.5 to a 10.5 plus the 15mm extra machined on to the bells of the rear two peice brake discs, am l pushing my luck or can the 10.5 plus 15mm's squeeze under the arches. 

Hope l'm a bit clearer now.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Ohhh ok sorry, I didn't roll anything. I used a michelin P2 sport Limited tire at 265/35/19. I only get a little rubbing in the fender well plastic if i turn really tight.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Still waiting with bated breath to see the final result of this car....

Go on just a couple more pics...:bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah I'm waiting to LOL! Car has still not gone to paint so I know if I post pics now everyone is gonna say, "looks great, you should fix the paint." LOL! so..... I've been working on the underside of the car. I just put in a ACPT carbon driveshaft, Nismo diff mounts and a few other random Nismo bushings. It's going slow. Hopefully goes into paint after Christmas sometime. It's very expensive to paint so I've been saving for it here and there. Believe me, I can't wait to post in all it's glory. I just want it to be worthy of GTROC.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

> Ohhh ok sorry, I didn't roll anything. I used a michelin P2 sport Limited tire at 265/35/19. I only get a little rubbing in the fender well plastic if i turn really tight.


Thankyou JBWANGAN, was desparate for that info. I can now order the wheels.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

nozza1 said:


> Thankyou JBWANGAN, was desparate for that info. I can now order the wheels.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


No problem! how is the restoration coming along?


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Definetly sexy looking wheels. Cant wait to see full pics of this :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

I love those wheels


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

> No problem! how is the restoration coming along?


Quite good actually, thanks for asking.

Ive just had the engine apart for gasket,cams and pulleys. 

And at this very moment im about to try and paint my rocker cover.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...it's the most beutiful and best looking rim for GTR in my mind now.... but i like your brake caliper more than the rims  superb......


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*more pics*

Since this thread was revived yesterday here are some updated pics. It was raining again so sorry for crappy garage shots.

Front with new headlights from a 2001 GTR. (This is a 1999 v-spec)








Side shot. The wheels sit pretty much where I want them.








Back shot.








New Superior-CIA carbon seat bits.








Interior. Not much has changed. I did get a cool Auto-Select steering wheel but I forgot it up in the apt. Damn interior is dusty as hell.








Engine bay has gone through a few changes recently.








one more








Some wheel shots. I added the Nismo air caps. Also the new Rays Formula caps. Kinda blingy. I might have these powder coated black to match the wheel better.








another angle








So... Yeah thats how the project has been going. Waiting on my carbon front lip pieces from Superior-CIA and I have Nismo side skirts to put on and debating if I should recover the interior in black leather with a suede headliner. The biggest job is to repaint the car white so everything matches.
Thanks to everyone who PM'd me about posting more pics. I'm just lazy what can I say. The paint sucks on the car so I get iffy aboout posting it up.
Comments welcome. 
thanks again


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That engine bay is so incredible clean and good looking. Just the perfect package. :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Car is looking exceptional and improves everytime I see it. If you didn't say anything about your paint, I'm sure no one would notice it!

Any reason as to why you have used the 2001 headlamps? Is there a difference, or to have better condition headlamps?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Car is looking exceptional and improves everytime I see it. If you didn't say anything about your paint, I'm sure no one would notice it!
> 
> Any reason as to why you have used the 2001 headlamps? Is there a difference, or to have better condition headlamps?


The difference is the silver trim in the headlight seems lighter and this is supposedly a discharge xenon setup which the earlier R34's didn't have I guess. I'm not totally sure on this. Maybe someone will chime in on it. thanks for compliments guys. Mucho appreciated.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*oops forgot one*

forgot this one.
I suck so bad at taking pics. Sorry.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hmmmm....mine is a 1999 V-Spec model, and has "XENON" written inside the lamp housing. Did yours have this?

I've seen the V-Spec/V-Spec II/Nur differences listed on here, but have never seen any mention of headlamps. And believe me theres some real anorak differences stated on here!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, it did have xenon on the 1999 headlights as do these but the setup and plug is different on the harness and the housings are a slightly different silver.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

love the wheels


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You learn something new everyday!

Also did the Gruppe M induction kit come with the HKS piping from the AFM's?

If not, then is this piping kit part of the HKS Race (FULL) induction kit?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

It's actually Nismo piping with HKS connectors. I am running no AFM's. Car is On HKS F-Con V-Pro. All was custom done by my Mechanic Hiro. Things had to be adjusted to fit the Gruppe-M intake.


----------

